# Hi, everybody



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi mouse people ! 
I'm Tom and I like mice.
This is a relatively new little hobby for me, starting only maybe three months ago
I'm already dead interested in the genetics side of the non show types of mice ( I think they don't look as nice as plain old normal fancy mice) and I like watching their overall behaviours, especially when the mothers are looking after their young. It's great to see such small animals taking such interest in their young.. I would have thought that they have so many since not many would survive in the wild, but they're looking after all of them all of the time, right up until after they're fully dependant on themselves.

Anyway, i digress.. I've got 3 satin mice (2.1) and 2 tan mice (1.0 black and tan, 0.1 champ. and tan) who produce a perfect half ratio of black and champagne babies, which is weird because i would have thought they would all be the normal black and tan, but would be het for champagne (ie amelanism) i'm trying to apply to snake genetics to this, haha

I also got another little mousie today. I think she's pied

so, what animals do i keep ? 
i've got cornsnakes, california kingsnakes, an eastern kingsnake, 2 carpet pythons, a ball python, a hognose and a radiated ratsnake, a budgie, 2 cats and some 40 odd tarantulas

i'll find some photos tomorrow 
thanks


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome Tom


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome Tom.  Wow, 40 tarantulas...


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome
where are you located?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  looking forward to seeing pics of all your animals apart from the spiders


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

hi guys. thanks for the welcome 
i'm in the southeast of the uk


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

that makes 2 of us, are you near Guildford?


----------



## TomOdell (Dec 1, 2012)

i'm in kent


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

cool not too far


----------

